# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  ОСТОРОЖНО! Нападения на женщин в Дхаме!

## Kasturika d.d.

*Обращение Говинды Свами* ниже (перевод Михаила Кагакова, оригинал текста здесь: https://www.facebook.com/govindaswam...52908904203884) - призыв не оставлять без внимания ситуацию, от которой в дхаме не застрахован сегодня никто - ни женщины, ни мужчины. Пожалуйста, сделайте то, о чем просит Махарадж и, возможно, это поможет предотвратить очередное преступление. 

Так как случаев грабежа, избиений и сексуальных оскорблений становится больше, пожалуйста, придерживайтесь следующих правил в дхаме:

- не ходите на парикрамы в одиночку. Особенно это касается женщин. Даже две женщины вместе - это не гарантия безопасности. Нужно найти возможность, чтобы женщин сопровождал как минимум один мужчина. 

- женщинам не следует ходить в одиночестве рано утром (на Мангала-арати) или после наступления темноты. Если все же пришлось идти одной, выбирайте наиболее многолюдные и освещенные улицы, даже если это более долгий путь. Не полагайтесь на водителей рикш, они вам не защита.

- если можно не брать с собой сумку через плечо, не берите. Сумки вырывают проезжающие на скорости мотоциклисты или из моторикш. Этот грабеж нередко сопровождается избиением, если жертва оказывает сопротивление. Если силы явно неравны, уступите, здоровье и жизнь дороже. 

- если вы оказались жертвой нападения любого характера, немедленно свяжитесь с руководством храма ИСККОН. И обратитесь в полицию. Это важно. В полицию можно звонить по этому номеру:
094-54-403953 (Police Station Vrindavan). 
 ______________________________________

ББ Говинда Свами:

Варварское сексуальное нападение во Вриндаване.

24 февраля 2015 в 7:00, среди бела дня, 82-летняя Чандрика деви даси подверглась сексуальному нападению и была ограблена на Кеши-гхате во Вриндаване...

Трудно поверить, что подобное произошло на земле Кришны. Но тем не менее, это случилось. Отвратительно, что нападения на женщин во Вриндаване происходят все чаще.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://narendramodistoptherape.org/

----------


## Олегова

:sed:

----------


## Mikhail

Реакция властей Индии: http://dandavats.tumblr.com/post/113...ean-and-secure

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну да, я тоже подумал, что на западе просто поставили бы камеры наблюдения в опасных местах. Но в Индии их же обезьяны поломают...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> ...на западе просто поставили бы камеры наблюдения в опасных местах. Но в Индии их же обезьяны поломают...


Камеры можно защитить решетками или сетками подобно повсемесным антиобезьянним и антиворовским решеткам на окнах в Индии

----------


## Caturmurti das

Камеры в каждом переулке не установишь, да и преступники зная о них, легко завесят тряпкой или натянут шарф на лицо. Ещё нужны десятки людей, которые будут смотреть онлайн видео.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Это известная мировая практика, и раз ею активно пользуются, значит она работает. Один оператор вполне способен наблюдать за несколькими камерами. Тем более в данном случае все камеры буду показывать святые места  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Камеры служат больше для очистки совести властей, чем для реального предотвращения преступлений. В большинстве случаев на них уходит не так и много времени. То есть даже если все видно в камеру, пока приедет охрана толку от нее скорее всего будет уже мало...

----------


## Caturmurti das

Первым делом необходимы полицейские патрули которые будут проверять всех подозрительных людей. Многие из вас видели полицейских на том же лой базаре, где много туристов с крупными суммами денег? В лучшем случае они проедут на машине по своим делам, или стоят возле входа в крупный храм.

----------


## Сева

Разве камеры или полиция помогут?
Только дхарма поможет - помните как Кришна говорил маме Яшоде - дхарма ракшати ракшитаха, если ты защищаешь дхарму дхарма защищает тебя.

Изнасиловать или ограбить могут даже в отделении полиции или в храме ИСККОН (вспомните детишек в гурукуле) если карма такая, а если карма хорошая то и в лесу не смогут изнасиловать - Слышали историю про Налу и Дамаянти из Махабхараты?

Царица Дамаянти была очень хороша собой и по воле судьбы осталась одна в лесу одетая лишь в короткий кусок ткани, охотник чандал попытался ее изнасиловать, но тут же умер, поскольку она была полностью чиста сердцем.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Ну да, я тоже подумал, что на западе просто поставили бы камеры наблюдения в опасных местах. Но в Индии их же обезьяны поломают...


  Ничего, не всегда ломают. Это во Вриндаване, на подходе к Кришна-Баларам мандиру, охраняют вход в какую-то новую гостиницу.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Мда... Я не поеду во Вриндаван  :mmm:  Лучше в Маяпур! Или там тоже беспредел?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В темное время не советуют выходить за ИСККОН Маяпур. В одиночку не путешествовать. За ценными и не ценными вещами следить.

Природа тоже бывает сурова. Вот сообщение от Павла Катаева из Департамента озеленения и уборки : 
"Был ураган, инфраструктура Департамента Клин энд Грин выстояла. На новом Храме выгнуло листы титановой опалубки у купола."
http://vk.com/public70947949

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мда... Я не поеду во Вриндаван  Лучше в Маяпур! Или там тоже беспредел?


Везде хорошо...где нас нет))

Подниму эту тему, вдруг кто-то не читал. Еще и дополню интересными фактами из жизни современной Кали-южной Индии...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Несколько сотен невест во время массового бракосочетания в индийском штате Мадхья-Прадеш получили в подарок деревянные дубинки, чтобы в случае необходимости защищаться в будущем от пьяных мужей.
Министр правительства штата Гопал Бхаргава, вручая полуметровые биты, которыми обычно пользуются при стирке для выколачивания белья, призвал девушек применять их, если их мужья, выпив, попытаются их оскорблять.
Таким образом, отметил министр, он хочет помочь бороться с домашним насилием. Но он все же призвал девушек перед применением дубинок попытаться поговорить с мужьями. И уж если это не поможет, тогда «пусть дубинки поговорят с ними».
Он сообщил, что заказал для этой цели в общей сложности 10 тысяч деревянных бит.
В ходе этой массовой свадебной церемонии такой подарок получили около 700 невест. На всех дубинках была сделана надпись: «Для битья пьяниц», а также «Полиция не будет вмешиваться».

https://news.mail.ru/society/29605415/?from=newsapp

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В последние годы в Индии очень популярно движение защиты женщин от насилия и множество подобных роликов:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...00004028815007

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...00004028815007


Пишет "Эта страница недоступна"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не понимаю, почему такое происходит, ведь у меня во всех браузерах открывается этот ролик(
Краткая суть в том, что матаджи Mariya Yakovlyeva (Candra) из Вриндавана предостерегает преданных, что в последние дни участились случаи нападений и воровства в _дхаме._ Просит преданных не ходить вечерами и не носить с собой документы и большие суммы денег.
На базаре вырывают кошельки, в рикшах режут карманы и сумки, нападают с оружием, окружая на мотоциклах. И мужчин и женщин это касается. 
Если откроется ее страница https://www.facebook.com/mariya.candra.1
Ролик от 7 октября.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не понимаю, почему такое происходит, ведь у меня во всех браузерах открывается этот ролик


Скорее всего, ролик виден только тем, кто зарегистрирован в ФБ.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Та не, просто ссылка кривая. Вот
https://www.facebook.com/mariya.cand...2086491935633/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Та не, просто ссылка кривая. Вот
> https://www.facebook.com/mariya.cand...2086491935633/


Спасибо, прабху.
 С интернетом у меня плохая карма)

Ещё по теме:
"В Индии женщину в пятый раз облили кислотой. Таких нападений в стране становится все больше
https://www.google.ru/amp/s/amp.medu...sya-vse-bolshe
Подобные нападения, которые называют «кислотными атаками», — нередкие случаи в Индии: по различным оценкам, их происходит от нескольких сотен до тысячи в год.

В 2015 году в Варанаси 23-летняя туристка Дарья Юрьева подверглась нападению со стороны своего знакомого Сиддхартхи, который был практически сразу же задержан полицией. Молодой человек якобы несколько недель назад предлагал ей выйти за него замуж, однако россиянка отказалась и заявила, что хочет вернуться домой, так как у нее истекает срок действия визы. "Состояние россиянки оценивалось как стабильно тяжелое с ожогами до 40% поверхности тела", - рассказали в посольстве России в Индии.

Высококонцентрированные кислоты легко доступны в Индии и продаются как бытовая химия.

в 2013-м в стране была создана  организация Stop Acid Attacks."

https://www.ridus.ru/news/151098

----------


## Сева

Молодая россиянка эмансипированная современная женщина сама заводит знакомство с мужчинами хотя ведическая культура такие знакомства не одобряет.. и вы видите к чему это приводит?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Молодая россиянка эмансипированная современная женщина сама заводит знакомство с мужчинами хотя ведическая культура такие знакомства не одобряет.. и вы видите к чему это приводит?


Это приводит демоничных мужчин к адхарме. Вместо того чтобы защищать, они распускают руки.
Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что женщин нужно защищать и тщательно оберегать, как детей.

----------


## Дара Самаркина

По поводу провокация женщин ,хочу сказать, мне вот очень не нравиться, что девушки сами провоцируют мужчин, одевая сари так,что живот открыт или бока , или гопи дресс, ведь сари можно одеть закрыто, я сама так ношу. И не провоцирую индусов, хотелось бы, чтобы хотя бы русские девушки задумались об этом, зачем напоказ открывать свои животы? Ведь живот в переводе со многих языков означает Жизнь, и впрямь каждый из нас начинал свою жизнь именно в животе у своей матери. Для женщины живот — это не просто зона на теле — это место силы, это источник ее благ и энергии, это место Творения Жизни (только представьте это). Именно в животе (область ниже пупка, там, где находится матка и репродуктивные органы) женщина собирает энергию, основная ее сила именно там. Энергетически женщина устроена, как сосуд, ее основная энергия идет от Земли и собирается в животе. Накопившись там, эта энергия снабжает все тело женщины, делая ее по-женски сильной и привлекательной. Неблагоприятно носить одежду открывающую зону паха. В этой области очень много сексуальной энергии и если женщина ее демонстрирует всем, то она быстро истощается. 

В Индии такие правила , что женщина не ходит одна, ходит либо с братьями, мужем, минимум с подругой. Поэтому девушкам, стараться ходить вечером обязательно с кем то, лучше чтобы был провожающий мужчина..с подругой как то мы боялись пойти по темному переулку домой, потому что там стояла группа индусов, потом русского попросили, нас проводил до дому.На меня тоже нападал индус среди белого дня, никого не было вокруг он подошел близко, хотел потрогать меня и говорил: Пани , пани( Вода , вода).. Я закричала, он убежал !

----------

